# Oliva Cain Cain Nub 460 Maduro Cigar Review - An excellent maduro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Cain Nub maduros are a good smoke. It started out with a slightly spicy, wood. About a third in it developed some dark chocolate and coffee. ...

Read the full review here: Oliva Cain Cain Nub 460 Maduro Cigar Review - An excellent maduro


----------

